# Sources of Instruction for Us Beginners



## Logan Novice (Nov 25, 2020)

I have no interest in the YouTube channel, nor do I know the sponsor.  
I'm self taught, and over the past couple of years I've spent a lot of time, and learned a lot of why and how, from YouTube Videos.  Derry, Dupal, Pieczynski, and others have been really helpful but there is one instructor who seems to have all of the answers for the beginner, a frank and direct style of communication and an effective teaching style that makes the time spent watching sequential videos worth my time.
Her name (yes, "her") is Quinn Dunki.  She uses the YouTube channel "Blondihacks" and if you're beginner like me (I've only been at this a couple of years) you may find what she has to offer useful.
Check it out  ...  the core of her tutorials can be found here:  https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=blondihacks+metal+lathe+tutorial+


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 25, 2020)

I am proud to second (profoundly so) your sentiment. She is a real person who makes real mistakes, and shows you how to correct those mistakes. As a newbie myself (6 years self taught) I gravitate to her down to earth style. Cheers! We’re all in this together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 25, 2020)

Another that I would like to recommend is  THATLAZYMACHINIST  :   https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOfQ4Ufy4s7GJB3h9VieY1Q


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 25, 2020)

I met Quinn and some of the other You Tube machinists last year at the Good of the Land Fest. She was interesting to visit with and very approachable. She did a couple of milling demonstrations that were very informative for the attendees.

I enjoy and have learned a lot by watching Keith Rucker, Keith Fenner, and Adam Booth as well. I subscribe to more than 30 machinists' You Tube channels and have learned something from most all of them.


----------



## John TV (Nov 25, 2020)

Quinn is bright, multi talented, a natural educator and lets us watch as she admits to both mental and process errors. That’s something that makes her very relatable to us nuubs. She also shows what limited space can turn out with reasonable investments. I too follow many machinists on YouTube but I do think she is one of the best to start with down this rabbit hole. Hats off to her family and others who helped inspire her and for my 3 young granddaughters I hope one day she inspires them with her videos. 
John in Minnesota 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twraska (Nov 26, 2020)

I prefer Tubalcain to Blondie for informational videos. Also check our bablock02 for big, heavy repair work.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 26, 2020)

MrPete was a legend, but he’s all about politics and racist ranting now. “Teachers” are to be neutral as teachers, which he was in the beginning. Genuine and a gentleman. No longer the case.... which is sad really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmyDoc (Nov 26, 2020)

When I read the title, I thought you were asking for sources.  My immediate thought was to tell you about blondihacks.... Lol.  Great minds, as they say.


----------



## schmidty13 (Nov 26, 2020)

Moderatemixed said:


> MrPete was a legend, but he’s all about politics and racist ranting now.



I watch random videos and don't keep up on the new ones.  Do you have a link to a video of him giving a racist rant?


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 26, 2020)

I don’t. I stopped watching him about 8 months ago when he was going off about how Covid 19 was “The China Virus”. Meanwhile he gladly accepts gifts from “Bangood” and others. He always apologizes for his rants, I simply stopped respecting him..... especially when there are SO many other options. A good friend shared with me a saying about a week ago, which I will guess is not new to anyone here...... “Opinions are like arseholes, everybody has one”. I respect that everyone is entitled to their own, but I am not looking to the Youtube creator community for their political or racial opinions, but rather their professionalism and guidance. But with that said I apologize to all for dragging my own opinion into this..... MrPete disappointed me. I haven’t watched him in almost a year, and I no longer care to. Cheers all.... I will respectfully bow out of this strand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Nov 26, 2020)

mrpete222 (Tubalcain) has shifted from being 'Your Youtube Shop Teacher' to something untoward? 
I watched a couple of his in late spring and was rather surprised by a couple of his 'rants' so I quit watching.
Rather sad for a gent who uses a moniker from the Bible, Genesis 4:22....


----------



## mickri (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Pete is still my go to source for information.  He has hundreds of videos on just about everything to do with machining oriented to a beginner.  There are others that offer little tricks and tidbits that are very useful.  But for the rank beginner you could start with Mr. Pete's first video and by the time you got to #400 or so you would have a good foundation to build on.  I can't say the same for anybody else on the web.

I don't watch any of his videos or anybody else's videos that are just rants about anything.


----------



## schmidty13 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll just say that I'm confused why "Spanish Flu" is OK, but "China Virus" is racist.  Large virus outbreaks commonly (until now, I guess) get called by the location they first appeared in.  "Wuhan Flu" was the common (and widely accepted) moniker for this until some decided it was racist.  If everyone is a racist, nobody is.

That said, his cantankerous attitude, along with my discovering a plethora of others, pushed him down my favorites list.  My "favorite" example is his video about shop fluids.  He gets to cleaning agents and is talking about citrus hand cleaners such as Fast Orange.  His closing comment (I'm paraphrasing) about them was: "And who in the world ever decided these all had to smell like orange?"


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm going to be repetitive here but "that Lazy Machinist" , Marc is a fantastic teacher, is all go and little show, has no (I mean zero) motive to make money for himself and is likely one of the very most knowledgeable machinists on all of YouTube.  Others are great too but get used to Marc's unusual style and sense of humor and learn, really learn machining skills, ground up if you want.  His are not the "background type videos" that I can watch while doing other things but his are organized, accurate and wonderful.  A teacher I wish I had is there to be had.  watch the others but make the time to really explore that "That Lazy Machinist" has to offer.  I ignored him for years because his website looks strange amd is hard to navigate, I thought it was some for profit kinda thing, how wrong I was!


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 27, 2020)

That Lazy Machinist..... in the top 5 overall for sure! I wish I had taken shop in high school..... and had I done so, I’d have wanted him as a teacher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Nov 27, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I'm going to be repetitive here but "that Lazy Machinist" , Marc is a fantastic teacher, is all go and little show, has no (I mean zero) motive to make money for himself and is likely one of the very most knowledgeable machinists on all of YouTube.  Others are great too but get used to Marc's u usual style and sense of humor and learn, really learn machining skills, ground up if you want.  His are not the "background type videos" that I can watch while doing other things but his are organized, accurate and wonderful.  A teacher I wish I had is there to be had.  watch the others but make the time to really explore that "That Lazy Machinist" has to offer.  I ignored him for years because his website looks strange amd is hard to navigate, I thought it was some for profit kinda thing, how wrong I was!


Just looked him up, hadn't come across his channel at all.
So much for the Youtube algorithms. The Bots put up all sorts of suggestions for 'Machining' themed channels and I've never seen his.
I keep my one Google account just for 'Machinist' stuff on Youtube, that way it doesn't get 'polluted' with other stuff.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 27, 2020)

I think Marc's truly non promotional nature hurts him.  I like Mr. Pete, he is like a high school shop teacher and very "seat of the pants".  I watch most his stuff including the rants.  I grew up around guys just like him.  I commented on his video after a harbor freight rant and asked him why would he even go in that place? He answered with "mostly so I have something to talk about".  I like that.

"That Lazy Machinist" is a passionate college level instructor, former tool and die maker and teaches what we would really need to know to become professional machinists.  Things like order of operations, speeds and feeds, trigonometry (scares me) and basic foundational things in both theory and practice.  He deserves out thanks for the Herculean efforts he has put forth, a body of training that is timeless.  He is not the guy to watch just making chips and sharing random tidbits.  I like OxTool, fenner and Abomb for that.  I don't want to take away from what they do but it ain't the same.

blondi hacks is super bright, a novice and an example to all for how she applies her intellet.  I don't watch any TV at all anymore, these folks and others are fantastic!


----------



## schmidty13 (Nov 27, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I don't watch any TV at all anymore, these folks and others are fantastic!



I can second that!  I just "channel surf" between all the ones mentioned and a few others.  The best kind of learning is when you are also being entertained.  Many of these folks do that in every single video they put up.


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone,  Good info!  I have been watching several of those already!  I'll have to check out the lazy machinest YouTube.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 27, 2020)

I like Blondihacks as I kind of feel like I'm in the shop with a peer showing me how they do something. I find the same with Adam Savage, they both have a very conversational style. Quinn is a lot more organized than Adam Savage.
Sometimes I'm already there, and I'm like Ok, that is how I do it too, or I do it a little different but that works. Sometimes I'm like wow, I did not know that. Works well to reinforce as well as teach me new things.

Some of the others I am very much in the classroom, as they are so far beyond me in their skills that I have to stop and back up (would raise my hand in a real class room) and go, hold on there can you go over that again. My horizontal mill has a home largely due to watching Keith Rucker with his big K&T mill. I just found the machines fascinating so when I found a small one that would fit in my shop, I grabbed it. 


I've learned a lot from Mr Pete's videos. If it wasn't for his videos of disassembling a Logan lathe to move in into the basement, it would have taken me a lot longer to gain the confidence to move a machine larger than I can hand carry into my shop.   

Yes he gets onto some rants, but he is old, what pushing 80? I grant old people the space to rant, they have done and seen a lot of things and their patience is probably worn pretty thin. Fabulous thing with youtube, if the rant to useful info ratio gets too out of wack, I have the ability to fast forward or move on to something else.


----------



## savarin (Nov 27, 2020)

I always found Mr Petes videos took way too long to get the the important bits, they always sounded like waffle and filler to me.
All those others mentioned though I find interesting and informative.


----------



## V35B (Nov 30, 2020)

Blondie puts out short videos with good content. Mr Pete is still my go to,  I don’t mind his rants too much, I rant about a lot of the same things.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 30, 2020)

I actually find the "That Lazy Machinist" humor to be really funny.  He is subtle and it takes time to catch.  Mr Pete also has a good sense of humor albeit a little dark.  Have you seen Mr. Pete's tour of the Rock Island arsenal clock tower?  I share his passion for old machines and technology.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 30, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I don't watch any TV at all anymore, these folks and others are fantastic!


Me either brother.
+Blondie, Mr. Pete, Keith Rucker at vintagemachinery.org, Keith Fenner, Joe Pi, Don't forget This old Tony, Oxtool, Stephan, Abom79 are my favorites.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 30, 2020)

"This old Tony" was the guy who made me realize what a fountain of information YouTube could be and he seems the inspiration to many.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 30, 2020)

@akjeff turned me on to: 




an excellent source.

also, and watch several to understand the subtle nature of what is all going on but true art and not At all helpful to my ego...


----------



## topcat41468 (Dec 4, 2020)

I mis posted this in the wrong thread... I dont know how to delete it.   Please ignore.


----------

